# Team Kokopelli - Fresh Cycle, Fresh Thread



## LeaArr

Welcome to the Sept/Oct Cycle for Team Kokopelli. Kokopelli TTC, WTT, and Bumps all welcome. Good Luck this month ladies!!


----------



## mom2pne

I got some sad news from my friend who was due in May. She lost the baby this weekend. :cry: She ended up having the same thing I did; a blighted ovum. I feel so bad for her. She was just over 6 weeks. It also brings back so many thoughts and emotions from my loss in April. So we've decided we're going to go out this Friday just to have a ladies night out. She's a mom of 4 too!

2 more days and I should O. I'm so excited! Also if I do get pg I won't be telling anyone I pg until Thanksgiving when I'll be about 11 weeks. So I'm really hoping I do get pg this week. It will be such a nice birthday present for me to know in a couple of weeks that a baby was concieved on or around my birthday. 

Bree is doing remarkably well! Her bleeding in her brain seems to have stopped. She's getting breast milk and growing. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Pux

I'll O on the 4th and test on the 18th...I replied in the old thread...Sorry.


----------



## jaytee

Mom2pne----- I'm so sorry about your friend! I jsut had a friend go through a tubal pregnancy (where she lost the baby too). 

I hope I can TEAM Kokopelli! 

Here's my story:

I'm on cd 26 today and I think I'm ovulating now( today). which would mean that test date is on October 6th, (if af isn't here by then).


----------



## LeaArr

mom2pne said:


> I got some sad news from my friend who was due in May. She lost the baby this weekend. :cry: She ended up having the same thing I did; a blighted ovum. I feel so bad for her. She was just over 6 weeks. It also brings back so many thoughts and emotions from my loss in April. So we've decided we're going to go out this Friday just to have a ladies night out. She's a mom of 4 too!
> 
> 2 more days and I should O. I'm so excited! Also if I do get pg I won't be telling anyone I pg until Thanksgiving when I'll be about 11 weeks. So I'm really hoping I do get pg this week. It will be such a nice birthday present for me to know in a couple of weeks that a baby was concieved on or around my birthday.
> 
> Bree is doing remarkably well! Her bleeding in her brain seems to have stopped. She's getting breast milk and growing.
> 
> How is everyone else?

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. It's always so heartbreaking to hear stories like that. 

I'm so glad to hear Bree is doing well. She is in my thoughts.


----------



## Pux

Just to show you I was think of the Team! It was a store in the Forum Shops in Caesars...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1620.jpg
File size: 87.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> Just to show you I was think of the Team! It was a store in the Forum Shops in Caesars...


Thats a weird coincidence! Maybe it means your destined for a :bfp: ! 

Thank you for your thoughts for her! 

I had a weird experience today! I was back in high school. Going from class to class. Seriously, tho it was my son's school and classes. I just had to go meet with his teachers for 10 minutes each and take a tour of the school because they have tons of construction going on. They are way ahead of schedule. A lot of the areas weren't even supposed to be started till school ended in June 2009. They plan on being done in January. There really not wasting any time! I'm shocked!


----------



## mariucha77

Hi sorry I haven't been posting but I guests at home so we have been going around london these past days.

Just wanted to wish you good luck and lots of sticky dust for this cycle!!

Pux, such a coincidence you found a pic of Kokopelli. Hope it means you're getting a :bfp: soon!


----------



## maccy

Good luck girls...lets hope it's a full house next month. xxx


----------



## krissi

CD1 for me today!

Anyone doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## Gabrielle

ok ladies i'd like to join!~ af came strong today..so do i count from when i was spotting or today as cd1?...its was 36days my last cycle...thats really long...anyways here i am ...lets all make some BABIES....~~ YAY


----------



## krissi

If today is first heavy day then today is CD1 hun, we are cycle buddies!!


----------



## Pux

CD 5 for me...

I don't think I'll be doing anything different from last time... Maybe a couple of BD-ing after O timeas well. I might buy some IC OPK's...


----------



## Sambatiki

THE BIG 'O' DATE

4th October = Samba & Pux

:test: DATES!!!

18th October = Samba & Pux

KOKOPELLI BUMPS!!! :wohoo:

Marichua, Maccy, Wishes!!!

Wishing everyone the bestest of luck for this cycle!! and lots of sticky vibes to our bumpy kokopelli's!!


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha sorry girlies I didnt see the other thread :rofl:


----------



## jaytee

When did your charts (if you chart bbt) detect ovulation? Meaning what dpo day did it confirm ovulation? 

I'm hoping that tomorrow my chart detects ovulationg!!!! :hissy: I'll be 2 dpo accodring to when I think I ovulated tomorrow.


----------



## jesterjigger

I should ovulate on the 30th and will test on the 13th of October. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## mom2pne

jaytee said:


> When did your charts (if you chart bbt) detect ovulation? Meaning what dpo day did it confirm ovulation?
> 
> I'm hoping that tomorrow my chart detects ovulationg!!!! :hissy: I'll be 2 dpo accodring to when I think I ovulated tomorrow.

I find that it marks it @ 3 dpo on my charts.


----------



## Pux

It marked mine after 3 days... You can enter "dummy temps" (high temps)for the next 2 days and see if it's today...


----------



## krissi

Krissi O date 06/07 October and then testing on 22/10


----------



## mom2pne

My temp dropped more today so I think I will O today for sure. I just hope that we :sex: tonight. My dh is back to his regular work after being on restriction for a back injury so he's in pain every night. So I maybe out for a JUne baby after all. We haven't done anything since saturday morning, so I doubt if there are any spermies from that. :hissy: 

Well anyway, my dh was going to surprise me tomorrow and have his parents come and watch my 3 younger kids so we could go out. Trent has a game an hr away. We weren't planning on going because its too much on the twins to drive that far and back. They fall asleep and then they won't go back to sleep. I was up till 2 am with Eli last time. Back to the surprise. He still is taking me out. He won't tell me where tho. The only reason he told me anything at all is because I came home from Trents practice with an invite to a facial party. So I have to call and tell my friend that I cannot make it. I so need a facial and manicure. Oh well maybe next time! 

Yesterday I took the twins for a walk and we must have walked about 2 miles. Then we went to visit our elderly neighbor whose husband is in a nursing home. She can't take care of him herself any more. It's so sad because they just celebrated their 56th wedding Anniversary in May and he may not make it to their 57th. 

After we got home I started sweeping our garage and driveway. We have tons of leaves all over. I had to make dinner. After dinner I got Trent from practice, put the twins to bed and went shopping. While shopping I called my foster mom to see how everyone was. 

When I got home and done putting the groceries away I went back out and swept the rest of the driveway. It doesn't look like it was even done. More leaves fell throughout the night. Man, we could use a leaf blower here! After that I folded the laundry. So all in all I had a busy night! 

Today I have to clean my kitchen and bathrooms. Mostly what needs to be done is dishes. Trent was supposed to empty the dishwasher and load it back up, but after practice he was doing homework until 9 pm. So his chores got put off. 

Have a great day! I'm off to do house work!


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - Hope that you manage to catch that eggy sweetie!!!


----------



## mom2pne

I guess I spoke to soon! Because I went to the bathroom and noticed I had ewcm and my dh scared the crap out of me by knocking on the bathroom door @ the same time. He got home 3 hours early. He was on the phone when I got out, but after he was off. It was time to make a baby. :happydance: So hopefully soon I will actually O and my dh's spermies can do their job. Just this morning I thought I'd be out for a :bfp: and then things just line up right and I'm still in it for a June Baby. :cloud9: I'm soo thrilled! 

How is everyone else doing? Anyone close to Oing to so we can be in the 2ww together?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nope Ive aaaaages left before the big O!! The :witch: is on its way out, and Ive got my no shite alan sugar avatar. Basically Im going to shag shag shag!!! :rofl: that my plan!!!


----------



## Pux

Who's Alan Sugar?


----------



## mom2pne

I'm in the 2ww now! :happydance: I'm also 35 today! So hopefully I'll get a :bfp: in a couple weeks as a late bday gift! FF even has Happy Birthday on my normal page. I saw it when I logged in today. 

Pux I was thinking the same thing!

Where and how is everyone lately?


----------



## Pux

Happy Birthday Mom2pne! My 35th is next month...
I am sore from using my Wii Fit for the past 3 days. Who knew doing a non-existent Hula Hoop could hurt so much!
Waiting for O time is sooo boring! But I am excited for the premiere of Survivor tonight! And NHL started this week! WooHoo!


----------



## LeaArr

YAY Hockey. Hopefully we make it to the playoffs again. Go Red Mile!!


----------



## Pux

Uhhh.. looking at the dates for everyone, our group has shrunk quite a bit... maybe we should be recruiting some people in...


----------



## moose

I am still here too....just lurking! Bad Moose!

I figure I am about 6DPO. I would like to wait till 10 maybe...but the call of the sticks is strong.

Happy Birthday Mom2Pne


----------



## LeaArr

Pux said:


> Uhhh.. looking at the dates for everyone, our group has shrunk quite a bit... maybe we should be recruiting some people in...

I haven't added my dates cause I am WTT, or on a break, whatever you want to call it, but I am still here! :D


----------



## krissi

I am still here!!


----------



## mom2pne

We went out for dinner. I had fish! We were going to go to a movie too but After the fish my stomach was upset. My il's stayed till 9 this morning! So I let my twins sleep in while I took the older 2 to school. when I got back I got them up to eat and then got them ready to go to a play date. We were there for 3 hrs. It was amazing how pleasant all the kids were. I even was holding a baby girl and boy did that want me to have a baby girl, much less a baby. While I was holding her Peyton saw me and gave this look like what is my mom doing! But he never was jealous. So hopefully he'll be fine when ever we have a new addition to the family. Eli was too busy playing and running around to notice. I didn't see my son's game last night and they lost. I think the score was 28-21. My il's are coming back Thursday to see Trent's game then. Then there coming back Sunday the 5th because my dh's 36th Bday is the 3rd.


----------



## moose

Ugh...it is 2:43 am and I am up with nasty af like cramps and heartburn.

I hope all is well with everyone and that the weekend is full of fun!


----------



## Pux

Flames won! Slaughtered Florida 8-2! Great game!
I have one more day to get my store ready for inventory (ugh) I hope I'm not there until 3 am on Monday.
God! The week before trying is the WORST! At least in the TWW I get to pee on things!


----------



## Gabrielle

i'll be on your team cd 1 the 23rd, and 35 day cycle


----------



## Pux

Excellent! Welcome tot he team! We had 4 BFP's last month...


----------



## Sambatiki

HI guys

Aplogies for going MIA work has been crazy!! Got some practice sessions in :sex: and with Maccy's lucky TTC kit Im hoping for a lovely :bfp: in a few weeks.

Mom2pne - Happy belated Birthday :wine:!!!


----------



## moose

Oh my goodness everyone has been sooooo quiet!!

10 DPO here, POAS and BFN. Oh well tomorrow is another day...DH is taking me into the big city for a movie and some yummy Indian food! Wooohooo!


----------



## mom2pne

moose said:


> Oh my goodness everyone has been sooooo quiet!!
> 
> 10 DPO here, POAS and BFN. Oh well tomorrow is another day...DH is taking me into the big city for a movie and some yummy Indian food! Wooohooo!

Have a great night! I hope you get a :BFP: as soon as you test again! 


I'm not familiar with Hockey! But yay for your team!


AFM I had a very busy weekend. Thursday was my birthday and my il's watched my 3 younger ones. So my dh and I could go out. Then Friday and Saturday I had to do some much running around that I was looking forward to Monday. I got and watched "What Happens In Vegas" and "Baby Momma" for my bday from my dh. They were both funny and very good movies. I won't say anything that happens because I don't want to ruin them for the ladies that have not seen them. 

As for 2ww symptoms I only have the usual. Swollen bbs, headaches and lots of cm. But I do have more of a feeling that it actually did happen. I'm only 5 dpo so I'll test in about a week. 

GL to everyone!


----------



## lola

I'm still here....................................
No dates, waiting for first af to start again. But still tagging along :happydance:


----------



## Snowball

Hello! Sorry I asked to join last cycle and then must have got distracted by something else:blush:

I am on CD16 af due 12th October :)


----------



## Sambatiki

HEY Snowball!!! Lovely to see you hunny!! Good luck! Im hoping for a lovely sticky :bfp:!


----------



## tink

:blush:can i join please?


----------



## Pux

Of course you can Tink! The more people that joinn, the higher percentage of getting BFP's!
I had a long day at work (14 hours) to do inventory.
But tomorrow I get to go see Kevin Smith!!!!! (for those you that don't know... he's the director of the movies: Clerks, Dogma, Mallrats, Chasing Amy, Jay and Silent Bob strike back, Clerks 2... and (yuk) Jersey Girl.) I'm very excited!
So I won't be on for a couple of days.
Good luck for anyone trying/resting!


----------



## krissi

Morning girls, had a lovely long weekend but back to work today...booo!!

CD8 today so only another 3 days until fertile period begins! Got some practise BD in on Sunday. The plan is to BD like mad this cycle so there is no way we can miss that egg!!


----------



## tink

:hugs:good luck krissi!and everyone else!:hugs:


----------



## mom2pne

lola said:


> I'm still here....................................
> No dates, waiting for first af to start again. But still tagging along :happydance:

I'm sorry for your loss! I didn't know about it until now. I hope you have a sticky baby!



Snowball said:


> Hello! Sorry I asked to join last cycle and then must have got distracted by something else:blush:
> 
> I am on CD16 af due 12th October :)

Hopefully she won't show and you'll get a :bfp: instead!



tink said:


> :blush:can i join please?

Welcome Tink! Sorry about your chemical pg's! I had 2 in July and I also m/c in April!



Pux said:


> Of course you can Tink! The more people that joinn, the higher percentage of getting BFP's!
> I had a long day at work (14 hours) to do inventory.
> But tomorrow I get to go see Kevin Smith!!!!! (for those you that don't know... he's the director of the movies: Clerks, Dogma, Mallrats, Chasing Amy, Jay and Silent Bob strike back, Clerks 2... and (yuk) Jersey Girl.) I'm very excited!
> So I won't be on for a couple of days.
> Good luck for anyone trying/resting!

I love his movies! I even like him in "Catch and Release" wih his friend, Ben Affleck's wife Jennifer Garner.



krissi said:


> Morning girls, had a lovely long weekend but back to work today...booo!!
> 
> CD8 today so only another 3 days until fertile period begins! Got some practise BD in on Sunday. The plan is to BD like mad this cycle so there is no way we can miss that egg!!

KMFC that your plan works for you!


AFM I am 6 dpo and still hanging on hope that I have a sticky baby growing in me and just about ready to implant him/herself. I have lots to do today so I maybe scarse. We're having my il's over Thursday and then Sunday a bunch of people are coming for my dh's and my birthday. So have a great day!

Anyone else in the 2ww with me? 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Gabrielle

Good luck ladies! Looks like we are waiting to try untill december so i wont be able to be on your team! i will keep checking on you girls! HOpe you all get your BFPs this month! lots of BDING!!!!!!! Miss you girls, and dont forget have fun while ttc!!! :)


----------



## moose

Well team......I am out.

:blush::bfp::blush:

Total loss of words right now. It is faint but it is there!


----------



## Pux

OMG!!! YAY!!!!!Congrats! our first BFP for Sept/Oct... I need to see some pics!


----------



## moose

The DH has the camera right now...so I will do a fresh one tomorrow!


----------



## mom2pne

moose said:


> Well team......I am out.
> 
> :blush::bfp::blush:
> 
> Total loss of words right now. It is faint but it is there!

Congrats have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## maccy

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done hun!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Come join me in first tri!!!!

Girls just dropping by to send u come :dust:


All the luck in the world this cycle!!!!!


----------



## krissi

Moose yeyyyyyy!! So pleased for you hun, go team kokopelli!!!


----------



## tink

moose said:


> Well team......I am out.
> 
> :blush::bfp::blush:
> 
> Total loss of words right now. It is faint but it is there!

:happydance:woohoo!well done!:happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Pux

I just put my temp into Fertility Friend and it said I O'd on CD 11. I had entered the fact that I had EWCM on 2 days but my temps haven't risen.... they just based it on my CM. I took out my CM entries and now it says I haven't O'd yet ( I think I'm due on CD 15-16) I thought it would take ALL factors into account...


----------



## mom2pne

Pux I'm not going to be much help! GL and I hope you do get your CH's soon!

I'm trying to figure out my chart. I tried asking for help in the chart stalkers thread, but no one has responded. If you look at my chart it goes up and down and I can't seem to find a chart like mine. Usually the temps go up for a couple of days and then drop a little on other people's charts. Also it looks like I started a triphasic pattern yeterday. Hopefully it means that I did O and implantation has occurred. That or I actually O'd on cd 17 and not the 11th. And that would mean I'd be def seeing :witch: because my oh and I haven't bd'd since Saturday. It's so confusing! I should have done what I did in March and not charted. I got my :bfp: with that cycle. It's too bad I m/c'd because I'd be about 30 weeks now.


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: Congrats Moose!!! :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Pux

It's getting to be BD-ing time over the next couple of days! FX for me! I'm not going to get OPK's as they seem to not work right for alot of people (Last month I had positives for 3 days straight)I just hope I didn't o on cd11 because I'm not sure how many "swimmers" can survive when you BD in the shower (sorry, TMI)


----------



## moose

Bwhahaa, Pux! Well at least they are clean swimmers now!

Thanks to everyone, and lots and lots of baby dust for you all!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lovely ticker moose!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey girls!!! sorry i havent beeen on, but i wanted to say hey and i am re joining my group~


----------



## Pux

Excellent! Welcome back! How do you think your chances are this month?


----------



## Pux

Well... FF just told me that I O'd on Thursday, so I'm 3 DPO. I BD'd the day before and the day of so I hope I got the eggie. It would be a good b-day present to myself!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Pux said:


> Excellent! Welcome back! How do you think your chances are this month?

I think that they are great.. I think this is my month.... :) So excited... i have a good feeling about this month :):hug:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Pux said:


> Well... FF just told me that I O'd on Thursday, so I'm 3 DPO. I BD'd the day before and the day of so I hope I got the eggie. It would be a good b-day present to myself!

i did it 2 days before, the day of, and the day after ;) better of caught it lol


----------



## mariucha77

Hi girls, just wanted to check on you! how are you!!! you are already in the 2ww, the most exciting part of the month (ok together with BDing!!). 
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Pux

Thanks for checking up on us... Maybe the PG thing will be contagious and I can catch it from you!


----------



## mom2pne

I'm bummed! My temp dropped quite a bit. So :witch: should show up tomorrow as predicted. I guess I will be trying to have another July baby after all. If she does show up and I O on cd 11 again then I will be due on my 2 older brothers' birthday July 11th. I think they'd get a kick out of that! It's too bad that my oldest is incarcerated again! I wish he would have grown up! He's got a 5y girl. He's also 38. He's been in longer than he's ever been out. He was first locked up when he was 11. I have 4 brothers and a sister and me and my youngest bro are the only ones that can say we have never been in jail. And he hasn't been because he has a disability and they wouldn't charge him. Isn't that sad! I mean that most of my family are criminals! 

Any way! Yesterday I made a turkey and all the trimmings for my dh's and my birthday dinner. Only my dh's parents and brother came. None of my family ever shows up to my gatherings. There excuse now is I live to far away. Only about an hour 20 and that's if you drive the speed limit. Oh well! The meal was good! Well have a good day!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i'm sorry hun when af comes its the worst feeling ever... :( i hope she stays away this month.. :) i am gonna try not to get like i did the first month ttc i was wrecked, :( but i am going to just stay calm, and try not to POAS ha, but knowing me at 6do i will POAS lol


----------



## Pux

I'm sorry Mom... My family are nut-jobs (only one criminal...) so I can feel your pain. Luckily DH's family are good and law abiding citizens! JK More leftovers for you, right?
I will hold out POAS until friday or until my [email protected]@Bs start to get sore...


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you! I just thought it had happened! It's going to be 1 heck of a miracle if she doesn't show and I get a BFP instead. Its going to be the 6th cycle since my m/c in April and I thought by now I'd be pg with a sticky baby by now. I feel like its going to take as long as it did between my 1st m/c and when Trent was concieved. It took 14.5 months. I guess I should talk to my dr and get those tests done to see why its not happening.


----------



## momto3

hey there ladies, long time!! 

well i am still in crazy mode, my af came I THINK??? it was short only 2 days, so i gave up my hopes of any kind of bfp and wrote all those pos tests off, then yesterday WARNING TMI i had a huge blob of ewcm and a brown clot in it... my boobs have been sore for the last 16days since af came, and i have not done anymore tests...i thought i was out.. now i am thinking maybe i was pg and i either had a chemical, or could i still be... hmmm... maybe i will test again, just for fun.. i missed you guys ,, so i had to come back!!


----------



## mom2pne

momto3 have you talked to your dr? Maybe you should go in for a blood test. Also have you been experiencing any bloating? When I was preggy in march/ april My pants were so tight. GL to you!


----------



## momto3

my pants always feel tight!!! lol... i was so sure that af came and that all my prior tests were just evaps, i am going to retest again and then see dr if i even think of seeing a line!!


----------



## JJF

Sorry to crash the thread girls, hehe, just saw that snowbrella was back on and wanted to say Hello, wondered where you went :) Good luck this cycle :)


----------



## mariucha77

Pux, get closer so I can pass the symptoms (specially the MS!)


----------



## mom2pne

Well no sign of her yet, but its still early. So who knows. TMI but I still have lots of cm and I checked my cervix and its still high and closed. Also my right bb is slightly sore. So maybe I still will get a :bfp:! I haven't tested yet to find out. I'm scared that I will see a :bfn:. 

On to other stuff. My son Trent has a game tonight instead of Thursday. Apparently there wasn't enough kids for the other school to have a heavy weight team and a light weight team for Thursday. So they are going to play a team tonight that they would have played next week. So no game next week. Also the school with the 1 team is playing the heavy weights on Thursday. My son is a light weight. I do think they should find another school to play to keep things even because the heavy weights are going to have an extra game because of this. It happened once before and they managed to have a school from Milwaukee, WI come and play the light weights. 

My twins turned 2.5 yesterday. So I had to mark their heights on the wall in their closet. Eli who was the smaller twin when born has been the taller since about 6 months and still is. By maybe an inch. 

Ty still doesn't like to go to school. He also doesn't like to clean his room either. Its been a mess since the start of summer. I have tried to help him, but everything I straighten he messes up again.


----------



## Gabrielle

oohh mom2pne it sounds really good for you! when are you going to test?

momto3 - you should def go to the doctor and have a blood test done. lets us know when you test again! good luck to you!

pux-any symp yet?????..good luck hope you get your bfp!

As for me im not suppose to be ttc but i think i am fertile right now and going to O anyday so get to try to get hubby to bd..and maybe make a baby...;)


----------



## Pux

Symptoms: I just tried to eat an oatmeal cookie and felt a bit sick? I'm only 5 DPO guys! Not even close to anything!!!

I had to work a 12 hour day yesterday because one my girls had a family emergency. Thank God it's an easy job!
My DH rented a cabin outside of Banff (google it and look at pictures... it's about an hour and a bit outside my city...) in the mountains and invited my IL's to come up for a night... Should be a nice getaway (as long as it's not too cold!) We'll be bring the dogs with us, so they can snuggle with me if I get too chilly. That's on Sunday night and then we'll have a ham dinner on Monday night for Thanksgiving. Then the Calgary Flames take on my old home team the Vancouver Canucks for the season home opener on Saturday!

Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

JJF said:


> Sorry to crash the thread girls, hehe, just saw that snowbrella was back on and wanted to say Hello, wondered where you went :) Good luck this cycle :)

aww hun its ok u can crash all u want ;) i actually got upset when i got my BFN, and i worked a lot, and i just needed a break, buttt i am back ;) lol.. how are u doing hun! its good to hear from u!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Pux said:


> Symptoms: I just tried to eat an oatmeal cookie and felt a bit sick? I'm only 5 DPO guys! Not even close to anything!!!
> 
> I had to work a 12 hour day yesterday because one my girls had a family emergency. Thank God it's an easy job!
> My DH rented a cabin outside of Banff (google it and look at pictures... it's about an hour and a bit outside my city...) in the mountains and invited my IL's to come up for a night... Should be a nice getaway (as long as it's not too cold!) We'll be bring the dogs with us, so they can snuggle with me if I get too chilly. That's on Sunday night and then we'll have a ham dinner on Monday night for Thanksgiving. Then the Calgary Flames take on my old home team the Vancouver Canucks for the season home opener on Saturday!
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend!

heheh i am 3PO and i woke up nauesa and im like PG sign! LOL.. yeah i know the early signs spotting trying so hard not to do it.. because i dont want to be upset, but i am going to keep trying til it happens:)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies!! 

Now joining the majority of you in the dreaded 2WW. 

Wishing you all luck for :bfp:'s


----------



## LeaArr

I guess, even thought I am WTT, I am in the 2WW, well 1WW now. Seems according to my FF chart, I ov'd almost a week earlier than planned. Husband and I didn't know, so it was business as usual. :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

GL to you that are in the 2ww and 1ww! Testing day is coming! I just know there will be more :bfp:'s for our group!

AFM My temp is the same as yesterday. So I'm quite confused because its lower than it was just a few days ago. Any way I can add a new symptom. I'm nauseous. I tried to eat something and my stomach felt even more queasy. So I better break down and test. I just wish I knew what was going on with my chart. My LP has been 12 days and now i'm 14 dpo.


----------



## LeaArr

There was a dip in my temp today. I am hoping it was implantation, but husband is convinced it's the cold weather that came in last night. I guess we'll see :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

mom2pne said:


> GL to you that are in the 2ww and 1ww! Testing day is coming! I just know there will be more :bfp:'s for our group!
> 
> AFM My temp is the same as yesterday. So I'm quite confused because its lower than it was just a few days ago. Any way I can add a new symptom. I'm nauseous. I tried to eat something and my stomach felt even more queasy. So I better break down and test. I just wish I knew what was going on with my chart. My LP has been 12 days and now i'm 14 dpo.

Looks good! :dust:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

LeaArr said:


> There was a dip in my temp today. I am hoping it was implantation, but husband is convinced it's the cold weather that came in last night. I guess we'll see :rofl:

oOoo i hope its implantation!!!! I hope i see one on my chart, im praying! good luck hun!


----------



## Pux

LeaArr said:


> There was a dip in my temp today. I am hoping it was implantation, but husband is convinced it's the cold weather that came in last night. I guess we'll see :rofl:

When I came home from work last night my husband had the door open and the house felt like an igloo! My temp didn't drop so I'll keep my fx for you!


----------



## Pux

Hmmm sore [email protected]@bs... only 6 dpo. I've never been an early symptom spotter... and my dog was all over me last night when I got home. Hmmmm... I will just have to use that as an excuse to POAS tomorrow!


----------



## LeaArr

I am nervous to POAS. I think I'm actually going to wait.


----------



## Pux

Nervous because it might be a BFP or nervous because it might be a BFN?


----------



## LeaArr

Yes. Both. It would be sad to get a :bfn:, but my whole life will change if I get a :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Moose!! :happydance:


----------



## mom2pne

So I'm testing tomorrow. So wish me luck! I really hope I see a :bfp: !


----------



## Pux

Good Luck Mom2! FX! I will POAS tomorrow too, just to show my support! (but I will only be 7DPO, so don't get your hopes up! might turn into a nice evap tho!)


----------



## krissi

Good Luck mom2pne and anyone else testing today. I am a no POAS zone this cycle!


----------



## moose

Good luck with the sticks tomorrow!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Well sadly :witch: showed up with a vengance this morning. So I never got a chance to poas. I'm bummed, but maybe this means I'll have another July baby to keep Ty company. 

Hopefully July won't be so hot like it was in 1996 and hopefully the baby won't be 12 days late like Ty was. He was due July 16th and I was induced July 28th. 

KMFC that there will be more BFP's here!


----------



## Pux

It's way too early for me, but I'm just waiting for my evap to pop up!


----------



## LeaArr

Pux said:


> It's way too early for me, but I'm just waiting for my evap to pop up!

I am about 8 DPO, but I decided to do a test for the :bfn: thread. I got a nice evap. You would be proud. Hard to see with the picture I took though. I just took a picture with my phone while I was in the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

mom2pne said:


> Well sadly :witch: showed up with a vengance this morning. So I never got a chance to poas. I'm bummed, but maybe this means I'll have another July baby to keep Ty company.
> 
> Hopefully July won't be so hot like it was in 1996 and hopefully the baby won't be 12 days late like Ty was. He was due July 16th and I was induced July 28th.
> 
> KMFC that there will be more BFP's here!

im so sorry hun, good luck next cycle, according to my psychic i will be joinnign you until christmas! :(


----------



## mom2pne

LeaArr said:


> Pux said:
> 
> 
> It's way too early for me, but I'm just waiting for my evap to pop up!
> 
> I am about 8 DPO, but I decided to do a test for the :bfn: thread. I got a nice evap. You would be proud. Hard to see with the picture I took though. I just took a picture with my phone while I was in the bathroom :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Lets see it!



snowbrdbella8 said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> Well sadly :witch: showed up with a vengance this morning. So I never got a chance to poas. I'm bummed, but maybe this means I'll have another July baby to keep Ty company.
> 
> Hopefully July won't be so hot like it was in 1996 and hopefully the baby won't be 12 days late like Ty was. He was due July 16th and I was induced July 28th.
> 
> KMFC that there will be more BFP's here!
> 
> im so sorry hun, good luck next cycle, according to my psychic i will be joinnign you until christmas! :(Click to expand...

Psychics can be wrong! I was told that my first child would be a girl. Too bad I already had a boy and was preggers with #2 at that time. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

mom2pne said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pux said:
> 
> 
> It's way too early for me, but I'm just waiting for my evap to pop up!
> 
> I am about 8 DPO, but I decided to do a test for the :bfn: thread. I got a nice evap. You would be proud. Hard to see with the picture I took though. I just took a picture with my phone while I was in the bathroom :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Lets see it!Click to expand...

It's on the :bfn: thread :rofl:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

mom2pne said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pux said:
> 
> 
> It's way too early for me, but I'm just waiting for my evap to pop up!
> 
> I am about 8 DPO, but I decided to do a test for the :bfn: thread. I got a nice evap. You would be proud. Hard to see with the picture I took though. I just took a picture with my phone while I was in the bathroom :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Lets see it!
> 
> 
> 
> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> Well sadly :witch: showed up with a vengance this morning. So I never got a chance to poas. I'm bummed, but maybe this means I'll have another July baby to keep Ty company.
> 
> Hopefully July won't be so hot like it was in 1996 and hopefully the baby won't be 12 days late like Ty was. He was due July 16th and I was induced July 28th.
> 
> KMFC that there will be more BFP's here!Click to expand...
> 
> im so sorry hun, good luck next cycle, according to my psychic i will be joinnign you until christmas! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Psychics can be wrong! I was told that my first child would be a girl. Too bad I already had a boy and was preggers with #2 at that time. :dohh:Click to expand...

guess i will find out soon eh :/ 
how is everyone doing tonight


----------



## LeaArr

I am freakin' tired, how are you hun?


----------



## Pux

Well.... I've been a busy little evap bee! You have to check out the BFN page... The pics aren't as good as last months, very faint.

I went and got a haircut yesterday (4 inches cutt off!!!) I feel naked! One more day and I get 3 days off! Going out to dinner tonight with my old boss and then hockey tomorrow night (we got slaughtered last night!!!WTF!?) and then cabin on Sunday!
Hope everyone is doing well and avoiding temptation to POAS!! (Like I'm the one to talk!!!)
TTFN


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i'm sick.. i am hot, then cold... headache, dizzy, to many to name


----------



## LeaArr

So, I have been doing tests every morning since I saw the dip in my temps this week. I'm tired of seeing evaps and :bfn: so I am going to wait til Friday to test again. Wish me luck in resisting. :rofl:


----------



## Pux

I just realized I am only one day behind you on my cycle! I will test everyday (or until I run out of cheapy tests)!!! I am beyond help!
You gonna watch the game tonight? I bought my first Sport Select tickets of the season!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I am going to Speakeasy for a friends b-day. I will be watching the game if they have it on there. I really hope they have it on there :rofl:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

LOL i have tested once today and a BFN, i will not retest til i am 12PO i promised myself.. and i'm going to keep it!! :) lol


----------



## Pux

Hmmmm.... a bar in Calgary that won't be playing the game? Not gonna happen! Speakeasy is in the North , right? I always get those strip clubs mixed up ;) DH is going to the game (he has seasons tickets...) I'll be @ home watching by myself!
I'm not going to lie to myself and tell myself I'm not going to test, I know I will... even tho last time I tested pos it was CD 29... I have awhile to go until then!


----------



## LeaArr

It's in the south, close to Chinook. I was so hoping the flames would win. Sad days. 

I tested this morning, :bfn:, and I can feel the :witch: coming.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

aww dont lose faith hun, not til af is here


----------



## mom2pne

I ladies just a quick update!

My dh was supposed to be watching our twins while I was sleeping in. Well while I was in bed Eli came bursting in and woke me up. I quick got out of bed because he had q-tips in his ears. He got scared and ran for it. He must of tripped in the hallway where I couldn't see because he started crying. I get to him and things seem fine. I take him to my room and sit him on my lap. Then I notice blood running down his neck from his ear. I was so scared. I started crying and saying I don't want you to lose your hearing. By the time I get ready to take him to the ER I'm hysterical. I get him to the ER and he is the only 1 there. Good news for this over panicked mom. Any way. The dr comes in and looks at him and tells me he punctured his ear drum slightly. So I ask will he have problems hearing. He tells me no. What a relief that was. He gave a prescription of antibiotiics and tells me it will take some time to heal and may bleed for awhile yet. Which it has and thats why I haven't been on. I've been taking care of my little E. He is now sleeping which I hope the pain meds help. It really hurts. So I'm going to get some sleep because he may wake during the night when the meds wear off. 

So Good night!


----------



## krissi

Aw hun how scary for you, glad the doc thinks his hearing will be OK though, what a nightmare xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Yup, think I'm out. Pink spotting today. Sure the :witch: will be here fully before tomorrow. Good luck to the rest of you who are still in. :dust:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i'm sorry to both of u girls, i hope everything works out with the dr and etc

and learr im sorry hun :(


----------



## mom2pne

Bought some OPK's today can't wait to start poas tomorrow.

Eli is doing great today. The blleeding in his ear has stopped and he takes his meds so well. I used to have to hold my older 2 down when they needed meds.


----------



## Pux

My PG signs are going away!! My temp is dropping and my b**bs aren't as sore :( So much for b-day present


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> My PG signs are going away!! My temp is dropping and my b**bs aren't as sore :( So much for b-day present

That stinks! Darn her for wanting to show up! I too thought I'd get a late bday gift for me and my dh but no. Man I hate that :witch:! Hopefully a July 2009 baby will be in our futures! :)


----------



## browneyedshorty81

any news girls


----------



## Pux

BFN and I feel cramps coming on...


----------



## krissi

Aww so sorry hun xxx


----------



## princess_t

Well ive gotten 5 faint pink postives since three days ago. witch due today and still as not come, im gunna restest later.


----------



## Pux

GL Princess!


----------



## mom2pne

princess_t said:


> Well ive gotten 5 faint pink postives since three days ago. witch due today and still as not come, im gunna restest later.

A line is a line! So Congrats! :happydance:

AFM 3 more days till I O. I have been using OPK's since cd 6 and they have been :bfn:. So I'm hoping tomorrow or Saturday I'll get a pos one. 

Pus I hope she stays away for you!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girls

Hope you are all well! 

Mom2pne - Hope little E gets better soon.

Best of luck for testing girls! :dust:


----------



## mom2pne

I took Eli to his pediatrician just as a follow-up for his ear. Well he had trouble seeing his ear drum and called the ENT (ear, nose and throat) dr up stairs to see if he could take a look at it. Well the ENT confirmed his punture and said that he's got lots of swelling and bruising in there as well. He also gave me drops to put in which are a better antibiotic then the amoxicillan. He also said he wants to see him in 4 weeks and if the whole is not closed by then he will need to have surgery to close it. How scary!


----------



## Pux

Knock knock.
Who's there?
AF!
Sh*t...

I guess I'm now trying for a July baby.
I told DH I was thinking about taking a couple of months off (holidays and what not...) and he flipped on me and said "we have to keep trying... we've only been trying 8 months. Just have to maybe do it more..."
I'm sure he'd love to do the BD more...
Bah! I'm getting a glass of wine.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Pux said:


> Knock knock.
> Who's there?
> AF!
> Sh*t...
> 
> I guess I'm now trying for a July baby.
> I told DH I was thinking about taking a couple of months off (holidays and what not...) and he flipped on me and said "we have to keep trying... we've only been trying 8 months. Just have to maybe do it more..."
> I'm sure he'd love to do the BD more...
> Bah! I'm getting a glass of wine.

Guess what,

knock knock
who's there?
AF!!
God dang it.. Go the F away u damn stupid ugly witch!! UGH ( banging head in wall now ) .. hehe..

Yes i am on CD 1.. i woke up temp was still high but AF came anyways, cramps from hell, and guess what!!! I am ovulating on either October 30, or the 31st! ha, ovulating 2 times in one month, and my LP needs to be longer, not impressed with a 11 day LP and a 27 CD!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ...

I am very upset, and i want to cry, but i want my BFP more.. I want a baby, and i want a baby now.. i been trying for 3 months now, why is it doing this to me dang it :(


----------



## Pux

I'll be O-ing aroung my B-day as well (Oct 31...)
I will be buying some ebay OPK's....see what happens... I think I'm getting the right days, just not sure if I am actually releasing an egg. Anything I can do to help that? Advice?


----------



## maccy

Hi girls good luck for this cycle...sorry witch got u Pux.


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: Sorry to those who the :witch: has found!! Rubbish!!!

Nothing to report here. Expecting a late :witch: as late OV.

Mom2pne - Hope that it all clears up!


----------



## Chris77

Nothing much to report here either. 3 or 4 dpo - been having a headache for the past couple of days but other than that I feel like I always do after ovulation. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Heather, I love your new avatar you sexy little thing


----------



## mariucha77

Girls I'm sorry AF got you :(
with so many teenagers to go to.... somebody has to get her priorities straight!

I'm still keeping seats at the pregnancy board. hurry up!!


----------



## Pux

A ladybug just whizzed by my ear and then landed on my tummy.... Is that lucky? (Not lucky for my dogs... who came running in to the room after I screamed, thinking it was a bee!)


----------



## Sambatiki

pux - I think so!!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

LeaArr said:


> Heather, I love your new avatar you sexy little thing

heeh thanks ;) i love my hair straight.. and i'm sorry AF came too, the damn witch! grrr.. its ok 2 weeks to O. and i will get it right, and i will stop freaking out, ok i will try ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls 

Nothing to report here, no :witch:, no signs.


----------



## mom2pne

I got a pos OPK on Saturday and I def O'd yesterday. My temp dropped and today it went up. So now I wait! I'm going to try and wait till the 4th and test. That way I won't be wasting a hpt. I'm tired of seeing :bfn: 's. YKWIM?


----------



## Pux

IKWYM... I go through at least 5 a cycle! I'm only CD 5, so I have a long time to go yet!


----------



## Sambatiki

:bfn: for me :cry: 

Oh well August baby for me!!! 

Good luck girlies


----------



## Chris77

Aww Kerry :hugs: Here's to your November :bfp: :wine: And it's still not over yet! The :witch: hasn't shown up has she?


----------



## Sambatiki

No still no :witch: either


----------



## Pux

I got my OPK's today!!!


----------



## Pux

And the Flames finally win a game!!!!


----------



## krissi

AF due today was looking good bu getting backache now which is an AF sign for me so think i will be out by end of the day!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi Think I might be with you again for another cycle! 

She's not here but I can tell. 

Pux - :wohoo: Let the POAS action begin!!


----------



## mom2pne

I got my CH's today! Now if only I can refrain from POAS until Halloween. 

Sorry to those that :witch: is coming! I was so hoping there would be :bfp:'s for you this month. Hopefully November will be good to all of us!


----------



## krissi

Tested and BFN :(


----------



## Pux

I'm sorry Krissi... FX to keep AF away...


----------



## maccy

Sorry Krissi.

C'mon girls I need u over here with me. gd luck for next cycles. x


----------



## Sambatiki

:witch: Arrived yesterday! So another cycle of fun and frolics!! 

Maccy - You'll be in 2nd trimester soon!!!


----------



## Pux

I was thinking how full Team K was a few months ago.... not many of us left :(


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> I was thinking how full Team K was a few months ago.... not many of us left :(

Yep def. Maybe that means were all going to get BFP's this cycle!


----------



## Pux

I could use a decent belated birthday present (even tho my b-day is Halloween)


----------



## krissi

Still no AF for me! Was due Weds, but tested Weds and BFN.... grrr!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Im still crossing everything.

Im getting my Leo Baby this cycle!!


----------



## Pux

FX everyone!


----------



## mariucha77

krissi c'mon!!! there must be at least one :bfp: this cycle in Kokopelli's team.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
how's everybody doing?
Samba, I LOVE your new avatar


----------



## Sambatiki

mariucha - Cant believe your in 2nd Trimester!! Have you got a preggers journo for us to stalk??


----------



## Pux

Did AF come Krissi? I peeked at your FF and you haven't entered anything since Thurs...


----------



## mariucha77

Samba, yes already in second trimester. Time is flying by!!! 
no journal really, I'm waaaaaay too lazy for that! :) 
but so far so good, everything is going ok.


----------



## LeaArr

I am way too lazy for journals as well.


----------



## mom2pne

GL Krissi!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hope everyone is well. 

Looks like weve lost track of where everyone is!! What are everyones testing dates etc

OV 6th Nov 
BFP/AF 20th Nov


----------



## Pux

OV October 31 (my b-day!)
BFP/AF November 13
How early will I test this time????


----------



## mom2pne

I expect af on Monday the 3rd and hopefully I'll be able to test on the 4th. I don't want to test any sooner. I'm on cd 19 and 8 dpo. Right now I don't feel any different then I did a week ago. So who knows! I also had a busy weekend. My IL"s came again and stayed longer than usual. I had to take my oldest to urgent care because his foot and toe swelled. He fractured his baby toe oon his left foot. They didn't do anything other then the xrays and wrote a note to excuse him from gym for 3 weeks while it heals. Its always something with 4 boys running around! I wonder what its going to be like if I have another boy! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sambatiki

Mom2pne = :bfp:/:witch: 3rd November

THE BIG O
31st October = Pux
6th November = Samba

:bfp:/:witch:
13th November = Pux
20th November = Samba

KOKOPELLI BUMPS

Maccy, Mariucha, Wishes We need EDD's for you!!


----------



## mom2pne

My son Ty was dropped off by his school bus because of the following article off NBC Madison, WI



Monday, October 27, 2008 --- 4:20 p.m.



Police in Janesville now say they have taken a suspect into custody near Marshall Middle School. There were reports of a potentially suicidal subject. We're told all the children are safe and parents are now free to pick up their children at school.









Monday, October 27, 2008 --- 3:45 p.m.



According to the Janesville Gazette:



Marshall Middle School in Janesville has been put on lockdown relating to a potentially suicidal subject across the street, a Janesville police official said.



Police are responding to the potentially suicidal subject in the first block of Pontiac Drive, Deputy Chief David Moore said. The school is being locked down as a precautionary measure, he said.



The police have notified Monroe Elementary School of the situation, but school has already been dismissed there, he said.



Police did not know as of 3:20 p.m. if the subject was armed, Moore said.



School officials want parents to know their children are safe, and they are advised to wait patiently until further notice.







How scary!


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG I hope all is well!!


----------



## Pux

I just had a flash of the Boomtown Rats song; "I don't like Mondays" (I always get chills when I hear that song)
Glad that the LO made it home OK!!!

Krissi: I noticed you had a couple of days of "flow" but it doesn't look like a full AF??? DId you test?


----------



## Sambatiki

hey girlies!! 

Looks like our numbers have dwindled!! All is well here nothing to report!! 

Pux - I HATE mondays!! 

Mom2pne - How are you after yesterday??


----------



## mom2pne

Thanks for asking but I'm fine! It didn't phase my son that anything happened at all. Which is good for somethings. But others like when my dh's grandfather died. My son did not understand why we would not stop at his house when we drove past it. Then eventually he started saying he wanted to die to so he could go to heaven to be with his great-gandparents. My dh's grandma died in February 2004 and his grandpa died in May 2005. He now understands that better.


----------



## Pux

That stinks...
For something to cheer you all up: Check out my OPKs in the OPK gallery! Not even a glimmer of a pos... I need to become a dealer for sticks tho! Just so I can get them at cost! I pee on WAYYYYY to many sticks!


----------



## mom2pne

Pux I hope you get a + opk in the next couple of days!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey girlllls how are u!! I am ovulating in the next 2 days yay.. thinking i will get a peak tomorrow and ovulate Thursday


----------



## mariucha77

hi Samba, EDD April 29th 2009
time is really flying by, specially when you have to take care of a toddler...

Girls come on, I want to see all :bfp: this time around!!!!
All the good luck in the world!


----------



## Pux

Mariucha: Are you planning on finding out the sex?
Woke up this am and another BFNOPK...
Wouldn't have anything to do with a bunch of drinks I had at the hockey game that diluted my pee last night.... GO FLAMES!
2 days until b-day and hopefully O-time!


----------



## Pux

I re-peed this afternoon and I think I got a BFPOPK! I posted the pic on the Ovulation gallery. Can you guys check it out and let me know if should be doing the "BD"?
Thanks!


----------



## Pux

Happy Birthday to me!!! If I put in another high temp FF has me o-ing on Wednesday! I've been BD-ing for the past 4 days...


----------



## Sambatiki

Happy belated birthday Pux!! Hope you have been getting jiggy with it!! 

We need more Kokopelli Bumps!!! NOW!! :rofl:

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Pux

I've been doing the "jiggy" for the past 5 days!!!! I think I'm all "jigged" out!
So I had my 3rd high temp this am, so now FF says I am 3 DPO! Which means not much longer until I can start peeing on a different kind of stick!
FX


----------



## Sambatiki

yeyyy I love that time of the cycle!!! Good luck hope you did it!! :dust:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

lets go us! we need our NOv BFP


----------



## Pux

I tried!!! It's up to my body now!!!


----------



## mariucha77

Pux, good luck!!!!!! fingers crossed for you hun!

The next scan it's Dec 20th. We should find out then what we are having but I really don't care if it's a boy or a girl :)


----------



## mom2pne

On to another month for me! Hopefully this will be the last I can't take much more! I got so depressed today and was crying most of it. I don't want my last pg to be my m/c. YKWIM!


----------



## Sambatiki

Marichua - :wohoo: for your next scan!! You will have to post a pic!! 

Mom2pne - :hug: We'll get there hunny

Pux - 9 days left until official testing!! fx :dust:

Faint line on OPK late last night so DTD doggy style as reccomended by maccy!! :rofl: Df is away but said he'll come home for OV I just hope its enough!!


----------



## maccy

Good to see ur taking my advice hun. he he he.

Good luck girls, we need some BFP in here this month. x


----------



## Pux

Samba: I did it that way a couple of times too :) I'll probablly start peeing around 7-8 DPO

My chart has been all over the place... up-down-up, not sure if that's positive...


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Im not too sure about charting so I cant comment. But I would say its a good thing!! :dust:


----------



## Pux

You are saying that to make me feel better.... Thanks!
Tomorrow is 6 DPO.... is that too early to test? ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Its never too early :rofl: :rofl: Im not sure we are a good influence on each other!! :rofl:

Neg opk tonight :wohoo: great news as DF isnt home until friday but has said he'll pop back to make a deposit :rofl: Fingers crossed for sunday OV so we can get a few rounds in first.


----------



## Pux

It's been 4 days since I've peed on something!!!
Can't.... Control.... the urge... Must...urinate....


----------



## mariucha77

Pux said:


> It's been 4 days since I've peed on something!!!
> Can't.... Control.... the urge... Must...urinate....

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

pux - PUT THE STICKS DOWN!! :rofl:


----------



## Pux

G DMN! FF! It just bumped my O-day forward by a day!???? WTF???


----------



## Sambatiki

hey????

And pux I saw your POAS..... Naughty pux! :rofl:


----------



## Pux

Temp dip this am...I will resist peeing... until tomorrow!


----------



## mom2pne

GL Pux!

AFM waiting to O again. And very glad the election is over! I'm glad Obama won. I wasn't worried at all. The only thing I hated was having to stay up till almost midnight to hear his speech.


----------



## Pux

(It'll be to early to test tomorrow, but I will try to conjure an evap for all of you)


----------



## Pux

DAMMMMMMMM!!! I am soooooo good! I posted my evap in the BFN thread. I think I have magical urine!


----------



## Pux

OH!!! I just looked at my IC test, I think I have one on that one too!!! I'll see if I can capture the elusive "Grey striped" Evap snake on film. G'Day!


----------



## Sambatiki

Might not be an Evap pux!


----------



## Pux

I think I'm too early for a BFP. I didn't get a BFP until 14 DPO last time...


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes but this is not last time!! There have been girls getting :bfp:'s at 9DPO and it only takes you to be 1 or 2 days out!!


----------



## Pux

Sorry. BFN. Not even an evap :( Tried to have fun with my BFN in pics!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh sorry hunny, it still hurts no matter how much fun you have. BIG :hug: Sorry if I built you up, however it IS still very early days yet. Couple more evaps yet before the :bfp:


----------



## Pux

I had a stupidly rotten day at work yesterday (I actually had to leave the store and cry!) With out going into the details: I can't beleive the ignorance of some people!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh Im sorry Pux that ppl can be so insensitive :hug:

Anymore News??


----------



## Pux

Had an FRER BFN. (Even though I had a dream last night telling me I would get my positive!) I even did an OPK... nothing.


----------



## Sambatiki

Just wanted to post you KOKOPELLI luck in here!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Any news Pux??


----------



## mariucha77

Pux, crossing fingers for you!!!


----------



## Pux

I'm still waiting for the right urine... This waiting is killing me!


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooooh Good luck :dust: 

Is there just me and you left here???


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS PUX!!!!! :wohoo: So pleased for you!!!

Looks like Im the last kokopelli ttc'er :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

:hug: Time to recruit!!


----------



## LeaArr

Either that or time for team BAW!!


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Either that or time for team BAW!!

sounds good Lea x 
Kerry please can i join this group to keep you company??


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Always welcome hun!!!!


----------



## mariucha77

OMG Pux, Congrats!!!!!!!!!
so happy for you!!!

Now Samba, this time is your turn. C'mon!!


----------



## mom2pne

:happydance: Pux! 

AFM I think I'm in the 2ww!


----------

